# AT&T Fiber Experiences?



## xkm1948 (Apr 13, 2021)

I am switching my ISP to ATT Fiber. From the looks of it I will need to use their router / gateway after the optical to cable box. Would be nice to directly hook up my router directly. Besides that, what are your experiences with ATT Fiber? Good? Bad?


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 13, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> I am switching my ISP to ATT Fiber. From the looks of it I will need to use their router / gateway after the optical to cable box. Would be nice to directly hook up my router directly. Besides that, what are your experiences with ATT Fiber? Good? Bad?



it has to be better than Comcast cable at least. we have 1 gig down with Comcast, and it only works like 5 hours at night time... when everyone else is using it throughout the day the shared copper connection is very limited, i get like 1/50th the speed i pay for most of the time. never again Comcast, never again.

there is a local fiber company where I live and I plan to move to them soon as my contract ends.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi,
It's just expensive plus at&t is the freaking devil lol
Base is only 100mbps for like 100.us per month 
Where as xfinity is under 100.us for 6-700mbps


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 14, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> It's just expensive plus at&t is the freaking devil lol
> Base is only 100mbps for like 100.us per month
> Where as xfinity is under 100.us for 6-700mbps




Really? ATT Fiber for me is $70 for 1G speed. Charter's 1G speed is like $109 per month


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 15, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> Really? ATT Fiber for me is $70 for 1G speed. Charter's 1G speed is like $109 per month


Hi,
Yeah looks like some new plans are being offered now 
Problem is at&t in general 
They do not know what a contract is and monthly price will fluctuate a lot, been there done that and I'm done with at&t no matter what frosting they put on a plan and frankly contacting at&t for billing or performance issues is a full time job lol
Good luck I'll stick with xfinity for internet.


----------



## nootkabear (Jul 30, 2021)

ATT fiber, I am supposed to get 1 gig, and I get 49 with the VPN on.  They insist that I have 975 into the house, and they don't know why running so slow.  I never got speeds above 250 with ATT, and that is hardwired


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 30, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> Really? ATT Fiber for me is $70 for 1G speed. Charter's 1G speed is like $109 per month


I switched to Att fiber a few years ago... Well I'm back on spectrum.. They promised me fiber and come to find out they called it hybrid fiber.. They told me it was fiber to the pole and dsn to my house.. lol I didn't find out until after I cancelled my cable and it was on the day they installed it. Plus, I hated their Router/wifi combo.. It's frowned upon but I double nat'd with my router behind theirs.. lol That worked much better, but my speeds were horrible(_My speeds were the same using just their router as well_).. and my bill was never the same amount and almost double what they promised.. I ended up cancelling and paying the early cancellation and vowed never to go back to ATT...

Now, I've heard good things about their true fiber lines and I have a buddy that's a couple houses down that loves it. My goal is to get fiber someday.. lol but maybe not from ATT.. I think I can get WOW in my area.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 30, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> I switched to Att fiber a few years ago... Well I'm back on spectrum.. They promised me fiber and come to find out they called it hybrid fiber.. They told me it was fiber to the pole and dsn to my house.. lol I didn't find out until after I cancelled my cable and it was on the day they installed it. Plus, I hated their Router/wifi combo.. It's frowned upon but I double nat'd with my router behind theirs.. lol That worked much better, but my speeds were horrible(_My speeds were the same using just their router as well_).. and my bill was never the same amount and almost double what they promised.. I ended up cancelling and paying the early cancellation and vowed never to go back to ATT...
> 
> Now, I've heard good things about their true fiber lines and I have a buddy that's a couple houses down that loves it. My goal is to get fiber someday.. lol but maybe not from ATT.. I think I can get WOW in my area.



Yeah that sounds rough. I am using actual fiber to the ATT gateway. It cannot be put into bridge mode, but IP passthrough works just fine. I have my ASUS router sitting behind that ATT gateway. The ATT installation guy actually helped me setting up the gateway into IP passthrough mode.

Service so far has been spot on. If it does gets bad with their billing down the road, I still have my MB8600 modem ready to go if I switch back to cable


----------



## damric (Jul 30, 2021)

I finally switched to AT&T after Comcast failed to fix the lines that got damaged in our neighborhood. The lazy technicians would run a new cable right over the street about once per week and after about 2 days of it getting run over we'd have another outage. God forbid you ever have to physically go to the in-store location to exchange shoddy equipment, you'd be waiting hours. Lazy employees that don't give a damn. AT&T fiber has been much faster and more reliable. They also only charge us about $80 per month for internet +tv and don't have a bunch of stupid extra charges like HD fee, DVR fee, modem fee ect. I used to have to call Comcast weekly to complain. I have called AT&T just a few times over the past couple years and only to re-negotiate better promotions. They always end up giving me faster internet for the same price and free TV as an add-on otherwise I wouldn't bother with the TV service. The last straw for Comcast was when I was trying to watch the World Cup and it went out during the last 30 minutes of the game, bastards.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah at&t they are a piece of work 
Finally got a refund for over charges that alone took 6 months keep getting wait for next billing cycle from support lol 

Three months after I get the refund I get a letter from at&t collection agency over that refund amount they want it back lol


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 30, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> it has to be better than Comcast cable at least. we have 1 gig down with Comcast, and it only works like 5 hours at night time... when everyone else is using it throughout the day the shared copper connection is very limited, i get like 1/50th the speed i pay for most of the time. never again Comcast, never again.
> 
> there is a local fiber company where I live and I plan to move to them soon as my contract ends.


It's not like fiber isn't shared bandwidth too.

To me it is 6 of one, half dozen of the other.  Both have shitty service(though IME AT&T is worse). If you can get good speeds with AT&T fiber that are better than what you get with Comcast, great. But I know they oversold the shit out of my area when the put the fiber in, and my speeds would drop to as low as 6Mbps download during the busy times.  Comcast for me on the other hand has always giving a constant 900Mbps+.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 30, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> Yeah that sounds rough. I am using actual fiber to the ATT gateway. It cannot be put into bridge mode, but IP passthrough works just fine. I have my ASUS router sitting behind that ATT gateway. The ATT installation guy actually helped me setting up the gateway into IP passthrough mode.
> 
> Service so far has been spot on. If it does gets bad with their billing down the road, I still have my MB8600 modem ready to go if I switch back to cable


Yeah, IP passthrough mode and double-nat is what I used. It's not ideal but it does work. The ATT guy that installed tried to tell me their router was better than my Orbi system.. I told him to hurry up and finish so I can go back and fix everything. lol He was a tier 1 guy and you could tell. He didn't know what an RJ45 or RJ11 plug was.. He did tell me that they let go of a lot of higher tier guys not to long ago and that was probably around 2018.


----------



## v12dock (Jul 30, 2021)

Comcast maybe a devil of a company but they invest heavily in their infrastructure vs other cable companies. Luckily I have real FTTH here but when I did have Comcast (fully node+0) it worked great. I have heard very mixed things about ATT fiber. If you can get it without a contract I would at least try it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 30, 2021)

v12dock said:


> *If you can get it without a contract I would at least try it.*


^^-- This! 100% or if something goes wrong and you want to switch then you will have to pay. I dealt with it for about 8-9 months and just ate the last few months and switched back.


----------



## nootkabear (Jul 30, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> I switched to Att fiber a few years ago... Well I'm back on spectrum.. They promised me fiber and come to find out they called it hybrid fiber.. They told me it was fiber to the pole and dsn to my house.. lol I didn't find out until after I cancelled my cable and it was on the day they installed it. Plus, I hated their Router/wifi combo.. It's frowned upon but I double nat'd with my router behind theirs.. lol That worked much better, but my speeds were horrible(_My speeds were the same using just their router as well_).. and my bill was never the same amount and almost double what they promised.. I ended up cancelling and paying the early cancellation and vowed never to go back to ATT...
> 
> Now, I've heard good things about their true fiber lines and I have a buddy that's a couple houses down that loves it. My goal is to get fiber someday.. lol but maybe not from ATT.. I think I can get WOW in my area.


They ran fiber optic to my house.  I had the fake fiber optic a couple of years ago.  This is real fiber optic, and they swear that I get 975 to the modem and coming out of the modem is supposed to be 925, but there is a problem out of the box to the computer.  One computer was getting high 500s, but the one I use for work is 100s, speed tests show 45


----------



## boomheadshot8 (Aug 2, 2021)

If you use a VPN, you can have slow network it depends only of the vpn you're using, some are fast some are slow.
In france I have 1000/600, and when I use the company vpn for work at home I have only 100/100.

If you still have trouble not using the Vpn , take a look of the cpu utilisation (%) if it's goes 100% cpu is old or software taking too much ressources.
Check cable also, and maybe the networking card (cable or wifi) some laptops using 100M cards ; Also wifi 2.4Ghz you get max 150M, try using wifi 5Ghz (if you can) for better speed but worst range
I use internet download manager since 10 years now  and (6 cores i5-10600k) and at full speed it goes only at 10%, in the meantime chrome/firefox and other using speedtest : cpu goes at 70% at lower speed  => also on steam 80% of cpu

Ps in France : 30€=25$/month for 1000/600 and even 4000/1000 for 50$/month


----------



## nootkabear (Aug 2, 2021)

boomheadshot8 said:


> If you use a VPN, you can have slow network it depends only of the vpn you're using, some are fast some are slow.
> In france I have 1000/600, and when I use the company vpn for work at home I have only 100/100.
> 
> If you still have trouble not using the Vpn , take a look of the cpu utilisation (%) if it's goes 100% cpu is old or software taking too much ressources.
> ...


Thanks for the input.  I ordered a network card, thinking that is the problem.  At least it will be the cheapest part if it fixes it.  I will also take your advice and look at the cpu utilization.  The Z400 that I am running, got hit by lightning a few years back.  I had another not so good computer running at the same time, both were on APCs.  Both APC units, were fried when the lightning hit.  APC paid me for the destruction, and sent new APC units.  

Thank God, I would have been down a lot longer, if I had to buy all the parts myself.  I am a freelance virtual legal assistant, and can't really afford to be down long.  I had to replace the motherboard, and picked one up with all the cards installed from someone on ebay for $100.  The network card had gotten fried, and I am hoping that a new one (not really new, it is refurbished, I could not find a new one), will fix the problem.

Again thanks to everyone who has offered their thoughts on this issue.  I will keep you posted on what I find out!


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 2, 2021)

boomheadshot8 said:


> 30€=25$



Uhmm... Euros is always worth more than a USD..

30 EUROS = 35,67 USD today.


----------



## boomheadshot8 (Aug 2, 2021)

Yes sorry.....


----------



## bonehead123 (Aug 2, 2021)

AT&T anything (fiber, cable, cell etc)....

Nope, notta, no way 'Jose....

Been there, done that, neva again, neva, eva, eva....

I am kinda like that guy who took out a full page ad in the WSJ, but I had even moar bad shit happen with them than what he experienced


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 2, 2021)

boomheadshot8 said:


> Yes sorry.....




So you know..


----------



## nootkabear (Aug 13, 2021)

nootkabear said:


> Thanks for the input.  I ordered a network card, thinking that is the problem.  At least it will be the cheapest part if it fixes it.  I will also take your advice and look at the cpu utilization.  The Z400 that I am running, got hit by lightning a few years back.  I had another not so good computer running at the same time, both were on APCs.  Both APC units, were fried when the lightning hit.  APC paid me for the destruction, and sent new APC units.
> 
> Thank God, I would have been down a lot longer, if I had to buy all the parts myself.  I am a freelance virtual legal assistant, and can't really afford to be down long.  I had to replace the motherboard, and picked one up with all the cards installed from someone on ebay for $100.  The network card had gotten fried, and I am hoping that a new one (not really new, it is refurbished, I could not find a new one), will fix the problem.
> 
> Again thanks to everyone who has offered their thoughts on this issue.  I will keep you posted on what I find out!


The network card that I ordered, made no difference.  I am still flustered on this.  I will keep an eye out for suggestions.  Looks like time to dump ATT again.



boomheadshot8 said:


> If you use a VPN, you can have slow network it depends only of the vpn you're using, some are fast some are slow.
> In france I have 1000/600, and when I use the company vpn for work at home I have only 100/100.
> 
> If you still have trouble not using the Vpn , take a look of the cpu utilisation (%) if it's goes 100% cpu is old or software taking too much ressources.
> ...


Thanks for assisting me on this issue.  You were discussing the CPU, might be old.
I went into Resource monitor.  It showed the CPU usage on processes bouncing between 65 - 91%.  I ran speedtest while watching this monitor, it ran up to 103% usage and was 103% maximum frequency.
The CPU usage for Services is running 18-37% cpu usage, even when running speed test.

Anyone's thoughts on this?  I would appreciate any ideas.  I am sick to death of slow internet, and if there is a way to catch a big problem before it happens, it would be a very good thing.

Thanks!


----------



## boomheadshot8 (Aug 13, 2021)

If your CPU is bottleneck 85-100% => try running windows in safe mode+network and run speed test
Check negotiation : 1000M and do the speed test using a cable cat 5E min or (6 standard now) ;  if you run the test it's wifi don't 

In normal mode apart using IDM to reduce cpu usage ,if you're using browser it's slow => because they're many advertising and browser demands too much ressources


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 13, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> I switched to Att fiber a few years ago... Well I'm back on spectrum.. They promised me fiber and come to find out they called it hybrid fiber.. They told me it was fiber to the pole and dsn to my house.. lol I didn't find out until after I cancelled my cable and it was on the day they installed it. Plus, I hated their Router/wifi combo.. It's frowned upon but I double nat'd with my router behind theirs.. lol That worked much better, but my speeds were horrible(_My speeds were the same using just their router as well_).. and my bill was never the same amount and almost double what they promised.. I ended up cancelling and paying the early cancellation and vowed never to go back to ATT...
> 
> Now, I've heard good things about their true fiber lines and I have a buddy that's a couple houses down that loves it. My goal is to get fiber someday.. lol but maybe not from ATT.. I think I can get WOW in my area.




Its called fttn, from the Central office to the SAC Box/VRAD, last mile is on copper, less than 2600 ft you use single pair unless if vectored 75/ 45 bonded pair,over 2600 ft you need bonded pair. Attenuation can occur.



nootkabear said:


> They ran fiber optic to my house.  I had the fake fiber optic a couple of years ago.  This is real fiber optic, and they swear that I get 975 to the modem and coming out of the modem is supposed to be 925, but there is a problem out of the box to the computer.  One computer was getting high 500s, but the one I use for work is 100s, speed tests show 45


See my message. I used to work for ATT in 2013-14 when they had uverse. FTTN has been around since 2006.

FTTH has fiber in last mile, fttn has copper in last mile.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 13, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> it has to be better than Comcast cable at least. we have 1 gig down with Comcast, and it only works like 5 hours at night time... when everyone else is using it throughout the day the shared copper connection is very limited, i get like 1/50th the speed i pay for most of the time. never again Comcast, never again.


I think it depends on where you live. I get ~950Mb down throughout the day.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 13, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> I think it depends on where you live. I get ~950Mb down throughout the day.



Actually funny you mention that, it turns out our modem was bad, comcast emailed us awhile ago actually and was like we noticed you are not getting the speeds you should be getting, here is a free upgraded 1.2 gig down model, so yeah everything works not, we just had a bad unit.

lol


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 13, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Actually funny you mention that, it turns out our modem was bad, comcast emailed us awhile ago actually and was like we noticed you are not getting the speeds you should be getting, here is a free upgraded 1.2 gig down model, so yeah everything works not, we just had a bad unit.
> 
> lol


I completely understand. Several months ago my internet was acting up, I was futzing with modem and the router and it turned out to be the ethernet cable between the modem and router. Shit happens.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 14, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> I completely understand. Several months ago my internet was acting up, I was futzing with modem and the router and it turned out to be the ethernet cable between the modem and router. Shit happens.



Yeah I was really surprised to see that kind of service from Comcast, cause we never even complained. Nice to see companies improving.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 14, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah looks like some new plans are being offered now
> Problem is at&t in general
> They do not know what a contract is and monthly price will fluctuate a lot, been there done that and I'm done with at&t no matter what frosting they put on a plan and frankly contacting at&t for billing or performance issues is a full time job lol
> Good luck I'll stick with xfinity for internet.


Comcast is as bad as att. I do not trust either. Comcast and ATT need to be broken down into Warner Cable, Etc, ATT back into bells.


----------

